# New in Waikato!



## katierobyn (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just arrived in Huntly a few weeks ago from Australia and after spending sometime in the UK. 

I am starting at Wintec next year, continuing my studies in Vet Nursing. I would love to meet up with some like minded 20-35 year olds and get to know Hamilton and the surrounding area a bit more.

I hope to hear from some of you 

Katie


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello,
Welcome to the Waikato. Enjoy your studies at Wintec. Will you be moving into Hamilton then? Because Huntly is quite far away, and possibly not the most vibrant place for a young person.


----------

